# 102 Westminster Best in Breed Photos - awesome!!



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Here's some real eye candy - beautiful photos of 102 best in breed dogs from Westminster.

http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/...-show-parade.html?src=ISMR_AP_LO_MST_FB#/0_76

Enjoy!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I would be kind of sad if I was the owner of the Clumber Spaniel and that was the picture they chose to show off. The Rottie looks awesome and I like how it is facing the camera a little. To me, that makes it look more natural then perfect side shot or facing away so much or certainly NOT mid bounce. Then again, we all know I love the breed so would appreciate the picture of him either way.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

I know! I love clumbers and while I do like the photo I was disappointed that I couldn't see why the dog was selected best in breed.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I think many of those dogs are lovely but even if they are the best of their breed, I can see they couldn't be the breed for me. I look at that Afghan Hound and think "I would so shave off that nasty, evil looking little beard thing." 

I LOVE Fifi the Doberman.


----------



## CareBearStare (Dec 19, 2009)

Inga said:


> I LOVE Fifi the Doberman.


She's even more stunning in person. To be honest, a lot of the pictures are not exceptionally flattering to the dogs. Axil (staffie) seems to have lost all of his muscle definition and his head is just thrown out of proportion.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

The worst of it is the Saluki, IMO. I'm really not a fan of how they turned out, although I think the idea is really neat. And he DID get the Toller!  I would have much rather seen some action shots, though.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

28 Sporting Breeds...22 photos of Sporting dogs...no Flattie











Inga said:


> I look at that Afghan Hound and think "I would so shave off that nasty, evil looking little beard thing."


lol nice


And not to start this sort of discussion again but the photo of the Labrador made me a bit ill.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Inga said:


> I would be kind of sad if I was the owner of the Clumber Spaniel and that was the picture they chose to show off. The Rottie looks awesome and I like how it is facing the camera a little. To me, that makes it look more natural then perfect side shot or facing away so much or certainly NOT mid bounce. Then again, we all know I love the breed so would appreciate the picture of him either way.


I thought the Clumber was adorable. I'd be really irritated if I owned the German Pnncher! I am wondering what kind of lense that guy was using. Unless the dog was entirely in profile, they looked a bit out of proportion. Fun to look at but I hope he doesn't expect to make a living as a dog show photographer!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Pawzk9 said:


> I'd be really irritated if I owned the German Pnncher!


What, you didn't like the nervous-looking bobble-headed dog? 

But yeah a lot of the dogs looked unhappy with the situation...some of the whites are basically gone (like the Brittany...all you can see are the color patches...)


----------



## TheBearCat (Jun 5, 2010)

I wonder what the other Clumber pictures looked like to make them choose that one? It is kind of funny though.
Is it me, or is the Lab all sorts of chunky? Also felt they could have dabbed Bruno's jowls a bit.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Yes, the labs definetly look obese D:

The Saluki looks amazing!! And I love the Lhasa! But I would like to see her eyes!


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

Binkalette said:


> Yes, the labs definetly look obese D:


I agree with the lab looking somewhat on the fluffy side (but I'm no conformation judge)

I loved the Sibe and was a little disappointed by the lack of nordic breeds. 
I also wonder why they picked the bouncing clumber pick. 
I love how the Irish Wolfhound was so big they had to zoom out. I guess they forgot to check the actually size of the largest dog there before selecting the backdrop


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

I also though the lab looked a little chunky. The St. Bernard looked a little heavy as well, to my untrained eye.

I also loved the Shiba!


----------



## sizzledog (Nov 23, 2008)

CareBearStare said:


> She's even more stunning in person. To be honest, a lot of the pictures are not exceptionally flattering to the dogs. Axil (staffie) seems to have lost all of his muscle definition and his head is just thrown out of proportion.


I agree - a lot of these photos do not put the dogs in the best light. I think it's fairly obvious the photographer has no idea how to shoot dogs.


----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

sizzledog said:


> I think it's fairly obvious the photographer has no idea how to shoot dogs.


Yea... I agree. For every decent shot, there are at least 10 awful ones! I'm not a professional photographer, but some things just irk me -- like showing the edges of the backdrop, or objects laying in the background. Or not being able to see the dog's face, jeez! Maybe these were shot hastily, otherwise I can't explain the weird decisions.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Rocky, the goose stepping Manchester Terrier; and Ziggy, the deflated Puli, both made me laugh out loud.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

FYI - These photos in the link were not done by a show photographer. Fred Conrad is a photojournalist with the New York Times known for portraiture. These photos reflect his real experience trying to photograph 102 dogs in a short amount of time (I can't get one right with all the time in the world!). He's telling a story here, of dogs and handlers and a big event and how even the most well-cared for, top dogs in the country don't always make the easiest subjects.  I think it's beautifully done.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

No Papillon either *cries*

The LH chihuahua looks REALLY weird. His stop is so abrupt that it forms a complete right angle with an actual corner O_O


----------



## The Red Herring (Dec 16, 2010)

My favorite shot was of the Sharpei even though it's not the proper posture. Such a handsome lady! The lab made me a bit queasy. I can't understand how that shape has become desirable. The Puli was hilarious! My first thought when I got to that picture was, "clean up on aisle 3".


----------



## HersheyBear (Dec 13, 2008)

love the rottweiler, and the redbone and bluetick coonhounds were gorgeous too. that Neo Mastiff looked so miserable, with the red/raw areas and those droopy eyes and skin..  and the bulldog had no nose


----------



## nkmccoy2007 (Nov 18, 2012)

I loved the Giant Schnauzer!!!


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

Inga said:


> I think many of those dogs are lovely but even if they are the best of their breed, I can see they couldn't be the breed for me. I look at that Afghan Hound and think "I would so shave off that nasty, evil looking little beard thing."
> 
> I LOVE Fifi the Doberman.


We went to this year's Westminster show. We got to see Fifi up close. She was BEAUTIFUL. In our opinion, she should have won Best in Show. I don't know what love affair the judges have with Peke's.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

This thread is almost two years old


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks. I didn't even notice.


----------



## beretw (Sep 25, 2012)

The Saluki is striking.

The SBT is gorgeous...But his nose is dirty (or just looks like it...). That would bother me.


----------

